# removing an undergravel filter



## TNprogrammer (Jul 28, 2008)

Is there any way to remove an undergravel filter without harming the fish? I'd love to pull out mine, but I've heard from several people that you shouldn't release all that just under the filter into the water because it would be toxic to the fish. Sure, I could pull all of the fish out for a bit while I do the maintenence, but that would be a major undertaking (12 fish), and one of them is a high-fin cat that has already poked the living **** out of me before


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

The only way to do maintenence on the tank is to take out all the fish as yes it gets a little messy. I have ugf's in 5 of my tanks and I wouldn't leave the fish in the tanks.

It would just make it less stressful for the fish that you have.


----------



## TNprogrammer (Jul 28, 2008)

You know, you're right. I think I'll just move the guys from my 40 to the new 55 I'm setting up. That will be the perfect opportunity to clean the 40 up real nice for my new incoming cichlids.


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

The best thing I ever did was get rid of may undergravel filter! Here is how I approached it.

I removed my ugf by first using a shop vac to suck up some of the muck under the plate. 
I had two uplift tubes, to one I attached the vac with the necessary down size fittings to fit 
the up lift tube ( you can find these in home depot ). Then I blocked off the other tube with 
some plumbers putty to sort of close the system to create better suction. Then I repeated 
the same procedure by switching the vac to the opposite side. After this was completed 
you will still have some muck under the filter. Next take all your rocks etc. out of the 
tank so just the gravel is remaining. Now push as much gravel to the front of the tank 
as you can especially pay attention to the gravel in the recesses between the plate and 
the aquarium glass making sure you get all of it out so that it doesn't interfere with lifting 
up the plate. Now you can take out the two up lift tubes, and using your fingers in the holes 
on both sides begin to slowly lift up the plate. Lift the plate up as far as you can with out 
pulling the plate out but just to the point where the gravel on the front of the plate holds the 
plate in position so you can siphon some more of the gunk that was under the plate. Note you 
may have to use something to brace the plate from falling back as your siphoning. Once 
completed remove the plate completely, and reposition your gravel . Now finish by doing 
a water change that amounts to about fifty to sixty percent total. Turn on your filter and it 
should clear up the rest in a few hours.

Hope this helped some.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Why not just leave it there? Just remove the lift tubes after siphoning out the debris under the plates. What you have left is a plenum. A good gravel vac, and your done without removing the fish.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I've removed several without issues to the fish... I just vacuumed the gravel till there was about 75% of the water removed... Pulled the plate... done...


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

If the gunk under the plate has been allowed to accumulate for a prolonged period of
time all the vacuuming in the world won't remove the gunk as it adheres to the glass
bottom. This stuff is a major source of nitrate build up and IMO should be removed
as much as possible before the plate is totally removed.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> gunk as it adheres to the glass bottom.


Amen to that..last time had to scrape it off with a razor blade. :x 
I think there is some cosmic connection between the amount of time available and the quantity of unexpected labor. :lol:


----------



## TNprogrammer (Jul 28, 2008)

fishguy, did you remove yours with fish still in the tank?


----------



## bntbrl (Apr 23, 2009)

It is my impression that leaving a dead space under the plenum without setting it up properly can cause some dead spots that could result in toxic pockets that can cause several toxic gases/substances to be released. I wouldnt just leave the undergravel filter in there with just gravel on top and all that gunk already underneath it.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

TNprogrammer said:


> fishguy, did you remove yours with fish still in the tank?


Yes, I did. I vacuumed until the water was down to 25% then grabbed the lift tubes and pulled it out. Yes, the water was filthy...

The next day I cleaned the filter pads (it was probably more like later that day) and a few days later I did another good vacuuming taking out probably 50% of the water.

Never had an issue with the fish.

The tank was a standard 55 with an oscar, chocolate, salvani, convict, severum and firemouth. All under 6" at the time. This was probably 18 years ago...


----------



## TNprogrammer (Jul 28, 2008)

Even if the stuff that gets released into the water ISN'T toxic to the fish, I gues I've always just been paranoid about dirtying up the water while the fish are in it. After all, I wouldn't want to breathe that stuff


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Here's the thing, just because you can;t see it at the moment... doesn't mean it's not in there...

It'll take a few vacuums after the fact but it will clean up


----------

